# bulk honey prices



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Zeke: according to the World honey market,In the A.B.J. July iss-.
For your area.It's $80.00-135.00
The price will be according to the grade(color).hope that help's >>>>Mark


----------



## WineMan (May 16, 2003)

$90 around here regardless of grade


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

This spring I needed to buy (Still shaking my head) to fill some market orders. Checked two places and it was $119.00 for light and $109.00 for everything else. At 2 dollars a pound from a bulk seller, it kind of ticked me off since it wasn't worth the time to bottle, make some money, and pass it on to the markets. Ended up draining some beautiful comb honey I had on hand.


----------



## Zeke (Aug 21, 2002)

thanks for the responses .
i just got the new issue of BeeCulture
this morning ,while i was looking through it
i got to wondering how good cut comb chunk honey sells ?? 
and also whats the best way to go about 
cutting it to put in the (clear) plastic boxes ??
as i have some comb honey that i would like to sell .
thanks,
Zeke


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>i got to wondering how good cut comb chunk honey sells ?? and also whats the best way to go about 
cutting it to put in the (clear) plastic boxes ??

If you put it in plastic boxes, dry, it's "Cut Comb" honey. If you put the comb in a jar and fill the jar with extracted honey, it's "Chunk" or "Chunk Comb" honey.

I've cut it with a sharp knife and with a cutter (like a square cookie cutter). The nice thing about the cutter (for the boxes) is that it's the right size. With the knife you have to measure or eyball it. I lay it on the bottom of the cappings strainer to drip dry and then put them in the boxes.


----------



## Zeke (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanks for telling me the difference Micheal
i ordered one of the square cutters 
from B&B this afternoon .
Zeke


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Imports are over 100 million pounds so far this year.That is going to hurt. http://www.ams.usda.gov/fv/mncs/honey.pdf


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Hmmm..wasnt too sure of my math either(ran out of toes and fingers)but if I remember right a kilo was 2.2 lbs. times the totals reported.So we really dont know....


----------

